# Shoulder Dislocation reduction



## maryperry (Dec 3, 2010)

Is there a procedure code for Reduction of Shoulder Dislocation without a Fracture?


----------



## JMeggett (Dec 3, 2010)

23650 -Closed treatment of shoulder dislocation, with manipulation: without anesthesia,  or 23655 if with anesthesia.

Jenna


----------

